# Dumbest Anti-gun tweet ever



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

As the Don would say...."They are so dumb"......

?Dumbest tweet of all time?? Gun grabber Shannon Watts? latest warning is ?pure ignorance? ? twitchy.com


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Squatch lets out a big sigh and shakes his head.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Ignorance is bliss, most of the anti gun statements I hear are right up there with what was stated above, dumb, no common sense, they seem to think if you are armed, you are automatically a bad person, It doesn't make any difference what kind of gun or how it's equipped, to the liberals, it's all bad. It's just one more argument they think they have, dumb......


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

these anti-gun leftists are usually hand-in-hand with the environmentalists - Why no problem with the no-noise battery oped Tesla like cars?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> these anti-gun leftists are usually hand-in-hand with the environmentalists - Why no problem with the no-noise battery oped Tesla like cars?


And do not forget the anti-hunting/pro-animal fascists like the Humane Society of the United States of America. That organization even plays their name off of the Humane Society of America to trick people into giving money to them to cause problems for hunters and citizens.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> And do not forget the anti
> 
> This is why I will not give a penny to any of the rescue shelters or and animal group. Ever chance they get here they are 100% political and only support one agenda.
> They even use money donate to save animal to promote there causes.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Here is more evidence that the gene pool needs scrubed.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

You are so right Camel! The gene pool is in dire need of chlorine.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

This is a good one, but it doesn't compare to v.j.'s 32 million killed by guns each year comment earlier in the week; love watching these liberals shoot themselves in the foot; even if they can't hear a thing


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

She needs to do herself a favor and take the rest of her life off!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

How can you tell if a suppressor is being used?

Well, if you awaken in warm sunlight, swinging at nothing, then you're in the Elysian Fields and you're already dead...


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I like the comments. People did a very well job of putting the dumb * in her place and making her look stupid.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Typical anti gun fanatic. No common sense. In other words, dumber then a sack of rocks.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

UR just being mean, just mean, that's all. 
How can U be against the righteous indignation of folly-ridden, tater-heads? I will never understand U callous gun peeple.:vs_smirk:

View attachment 35641
View attachment 35649

PS: That kid with the skateboard is more dangerous than the guy with the rifle. Those punks will bust your skull in a minute, if you make 'em mad.


----------

